# Internet Spread Betting



## sprite (12 Jan 2004)

Is online spread betting on financial markets available from any Irish company? If not what are the reputable UK ones? Thanks


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (12 Jan 2004)

This any use?


----------



## sprite (13 Jan 2004)

ok thanks for this. I'll check it out


----------



## InfoSeeker (13 Jan 2004)

*Share Spread Betting*

Go to /www.sharespread.com/


----------

